# Yarn shops



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


There is a yarn store in my state, where I, too, spent over $100 my FIRST TIME there!! No smile, and not even a "...thank you... please come again." So I won't!!!!

Now, the one that's just around the corner from where I live? They not only smile, they call me by name! I don't go there too often, but when I do, they KNOW I'll not only be back, but that I'll bring knitting friends with me!! They are friendly, helpful, always smiling, and always willing to help me if I run into trouble (which I have done on a number of occasions!)

So, I guess it's like anything else....you've got to "shop around" for the BEST shop!!


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

That is astounding to me, my lys has the most pleasant people. If you ever visit Lakewood, Ohio visit River Colors Yarn Studio. They are just plain wonderful!


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

I have always thought if I worked in a yarn store I would be the happiest person in the world. Maybe it wears off after a while?


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

My LYS (which is a bit too close to me!) is filled with friendly people! How sad that these places seem to be lacking the basics of customer service.


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

The same with my LYS in Oberlin, Ohio-Smith's. Always helpful and very pleasant.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I am a native Californian, raised in Sacramento and all around the SF Bay Area, including Marin County. I've encountered the same thing you experienced, and cannot for the life of me understand why. Maybe the so-called 'exclusivity' of being in the neighborhood of San Francisco? I really don't know.

I also lived in Plymouth MA for 13 years and encountered the same 'uppityness' I found on the West coast. By then I knew how to deal with it.

Here in Columbia, Missouri however, a college town with an extremely diverse population because of its international flavor and four notable universities, folks really go out of their way to get along with each other. We have two LYSs in town, and they actually HELP each other, rather than compete with each other -- at least publicly, this is their outlook. Can you believe that? 

Don't know what it is about coastal towns that draw lots of tourists -- pride, maybe -- that causes some folks to abandon neighborliness. Whatever, it's not necessary and I do not spend my money in those LYSs where I feel undervalued. I am, after all, worth much more than the money I spend.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

It depends on the people, not the industry. There are several yarn stores near where I live. One owner is the most condescending, rude person I've ever met. At the other stores, the ladies are just the opposite. They go out of their way to be friendly & helpful.

Many people are just in the wrong jobs.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

I was taught to knit a 6 I only made flat things. when I was 17 I wanted to knit a pullover and sweater for school. I went into a yarn shop and asked the wonderful proprietor if she would help. If she wouldn't have been so nice I NEVER would have gone back and she would have lost valuable costumer since I knitted manny more sweater. But she was the owner. I wonder if those people are the owners or just worker. Owners don't want to lose business, Not even from a 17 year old. Today I'm 72 so maybe things have changed. I wonder what other KPers experience is. And opinions of course.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I may have to make a trip up to that shop! Thanks for the recommendation.


Yarngrandma said:


> That is astounding to me, my lys has the most pleasant people. If you ever visit Lakewood, Ohio visit River Colors Yarn Studio. They are just plain wonderful!


----------



## catwoman2013 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow - completely not like my LYS - if you're ever in central Texas, specifically New Braunfels/Gruene area, go to Lucky Ewe - LOVE LOVE LOVE them, the store, the other customers, just everything about it. SO sorry you've experienced something different - several of us customers have joked that if we ever won the lottery, we'd knock out the neighboring wall, buy out the renters next door and increase the store, adding a second sofa so we could sit-n-knit more!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

I go to smiths in oberlin and also to river colors in Lakewood. I didn't realize that local people were on here. Yes they are both very friendly and always happy to help.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I regularly visit the yarn shops in Ottawa, Ontario. My favourite ones are Wool Tyme, Yarn Forward and Wool N' Things. The owners and employees of these stores are very professional, knowledgeable and most of all friendly. They always have time to advise me on the yarn I am buying. I have learned a lot of these ladies.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The LYS I visit in my area, IRIS I don't even have to buy anything.
She always gives me the time of day with a Smile.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


Similar thing happened to me. I stopped at a yarn store in LLBEAN country. Those who live in Maine will know what I mean. I put several $25/each skeins of sock yarn in my basket. Now remember I had just come from the capital with $1000 from a lottery ticket. The women rushed me to purchase my yarn. It wasn't closing time either. I'm pretty sure they didn't want me to buy too much as they thought I couldn't pay for it. I was just mentioning it to some other knitter's I met last week and they told me the same thing. Not friendly at all.

And,,,, they keep all their knitting needles behind the cash register so you can't even get a close up look at them, never mind trying them or taking them out of the package.

They almost make Michael's look good. LOL


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yes, I can relate to this. I have had this experience on several occasion in a yarn store. I will never darken its door again.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

When I started knitting "seriously" a few years ago I went into a well known LYS in Toronto intent on kitting myself out ---knowing I needed help! I was really made to feel like an interloper! I had to ask more than once for help--when I asked for a cardigan pattern for a beginner--I got rolled eyes and a sigh--then she walked away! I ended up at Mary Maxims and Walmart for a long time until I ventured in the nicest shop in Port Perry Ontario where they had real knitters knitting and interested in helping anyone that asked!!
From then on I make it a point to pop in to little towns shops and always find nice helpful people!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's really too bad, can't imagine why they do this. I have two LYS's within 9 miles of me and both are run by lovely,happy ladies who are so glad to help.


----------



## lindalu66 (Nov 28, 2012)

Have had some experiences with unpleasant LYS staff.
Also have been to some shops where the staff are very friendly and helpful. I joke with my knitting friends 
that we should open a LYS called 'The Friendly Yarn Store"
P.S. If you are ever near Northampton MA, go to Webs
They are amazing! One worker even suggested a less expensive quality yarn for a project! I spent a total of 4 hours there (took a lunch break in the middle and they held my yarn for me.) Great selection of yarn also


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

My latest experience with Four Purls in Winter Haven, FL, was excellent. Couldn't ask for more friendly, helpful staff. They made sure they were available to answer any question or to assist and then left me alone to explore their yarn paradise. Will definitely go back there (even though it's an hour away from my residence).


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I visit Torrington, CT often, my son and family live near there. I used to go to a LYS there, sadly now closed down. At first the staff were a little unfriendly, but as soon as they realised I was from the UK, and I knew my way around knitting, they were lovely. LYS's over here seem to be lovely friendly places, staff are generally kniters or crocheters themselves, and always happy to chat and make suggestions.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

I visit Torrington, CT often, my son and family live near there. I used to go to a LYS there, sadly now closed down. At first the staff were a little unfriendly, but as soon as they realised I was from the UK, and I knew my way around knitting, they were lovely. LYS's over here seem to be lovely friendly places, staff are generally kniters or crocheters themselves, and always happy to chat and make suggestions.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

our LYS in --Naples, Florida ----they follow you around the store ---not just me ***everybody!!!*** I think they feel like someone's going to steal?


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's sad. My LYS, The Knitty Gritty, in Vero, Florida is a happy place. They are always laughing and so enthused about the yarns. AND, so happy to see you.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I stopped by my local yarn shop, THE NEW EWE, last week and was greeted with a hug. Everyone said hi even tho they were helping someone else. This shop is always helpful and everyone is always happy.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Yearning for Yarn is my LYS. The owner, Cathy Carter, is a lovely knitter who speaks to everyone who enters the store, offers to help or just let them look, if they prefer. She's very helpful with suggestions for yarn and other supplies and helps customers choose yarns according to the customer's desired price range. She always attempts to engage/include the customers in conversation. The shop is small, but there is a place for at least five knitters/crocheters to work on projects. Customers/knitters are introduced to each other. Projects are shared. Sometimes regulars help out if the owner gets tied up with a customer. It's a lovely, welcoming place for all yarn lovers. She loves to see customer's finished projects. Often pictures are taken and sometimes customers work is displayed in her shop. Pictures are included on the shop's facebook page.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

luree said:


> I stopped by my local yarn shop, THE NEW EWE, last week and was greeted with a hug. Everyone said hi even tho they were helping someone else. This shop is always helpful and everyone is always happy.


Is this shop in Newaygo Mi? I have been there twice and loved it. It is to far away to go often. Wish I could or it was closer. There is a yarn shop in Rockford Mi that is much closer and always friendly. Love that place.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, I've experienced this in the UK, USA, SA, and Europe. My LYS in Scotland is a prime example. That is why I do most of my shopping online. I've only experienced friendly, helpful service online.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


If you want to drive a little farther check out the Whitmore Lake Yarn Shop. Very friendly and helpful.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's interesting. Friendly LYS's, when found, are loved by patrons, but other stores don't get the message. I love both WEBS and Four Purls, but there are many lovely stores in Central Florida and all have something to recommend them.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Our LYS ladies in The Wool Inn always have smiles, very friendly and also helpful.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to own a LYS and I have to say, we were always full of smiles! Customers used to say they loved coming by just to say hello even if they didn't need anything! I would offer them a cup of coffee or tea and if we were t too busy we would just sit and chat. I had one employee so if someone needed help we could manage it. One thing we NEVER did was follow someone around. We would make it clear to them if they needed help to just ask. We would find out what they were making Nd what kind of yarn they needed, lead them in the right direction and let them choose. Almost all of out customers would ask for suggestions about colors or such and we would give our suggestions, lay out a bunch of colors and 'play' with the different shades, etc. They would always compliment us on how much they appreciated our help and suggestions and would tell us how glad they were to come to the store because they know there were people there that would help and suggest if they needed it. I think I would walk out of a shop if someone was following me around. LYSs are there for browsing as far as I'm concerned. Customers need to be inspired about all the beautiful yarns that are available. It should definitely be a happy experience and also encouraging.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

hasamod41 said:


> I was taught to knit a 6 I only made flat things. when I was 17 I wanted to knit a pullover and sweater for school. I went into a yarn shop and asked the wonderful proprietor if she would help. If she wouldn't have been so nice I NEVER would have gone back and she would have lost valuable costumer since I knitted manny more sweater. But she was the owner. I wonder if those people are the owners or just worker. Owners don't want to lose business, Not even from a 17 year old. Today I'm 72 so maybe things have changed. I wonder what other KPers experience is. And opinions of course.


Alas, I think things have changed. This happened to a friends M-I-L. She went into a LYS in southern WI. She is a fairly inexperienced knitter in her 60s. She was asking advice on a simple throw, in which she had dropped a stitch, and didn't know how to fix it. The owner gave her a very rude look and stated, "I don't know, I NEVER MAKE MISTAKES!" and turned her back, and walked away. My friend's M-I-L had purchased the yarn and pattern from this same LYS, and had spent quite a but of money there. When she makes mistakes now, she asks her D-I-L to bring it to me to fix. Unfortunately, we are not near enough to each other to get together for me to show her  , but she is too embarrassed to go back to the LYS.

RobbiD


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I have heard the same from some about some of the yarn shops in my area also. I personally never have had this problem at any of these shops. I can't explain the difference between the way customers are treated. The store I go to the most has the friendliest clerks, I've heard this from lots of friends.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

At my lys the people are wonderful. They always welcome you by name when you come in or introduce themselves if you are new. I am on a budget and they work with me to find yarn I can afford and have helped me with problems on projects using yarn I bought other places. They let me know when yarn I have admired goes on sale. There are always people sitting in the store knitting and chatting. If you are ever in Chardon Ohio stop in to Knitting On the Square.


----------



## pink-sooz (Nov 24, 2011)

I worked for Coats a few years ago and only left because of ill health, but I loved it never got bored or fed up with it. Every day a new delivery would bring new and exciting yarns and while refilling yarn pods you could squish and stroke yarn all day lol


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope you are NOT referring to Mother of Purl yarn shop, in Freeport, Maine, which is LLBean Country. Mother of Purl is a wonderful, friendly, chock full-0'-yarn shop. The needles are kept behind the counter, but that doesn't bother me. Perhaps they've experienced some shoppers with light fingers, after all. I love Mother of Purl and its owners and staff.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

I hear about all these bad experiences at LYS and it makes me wonder what is wrong with these people. I am truly lucky because I have three LYS near me and everyone has been pleasant and every experience has been good.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree, Mother of Purl is a wonderful shop in Maine. I go there often and they always great me by name and know the types of yarns I like and recommend new products. Another wonderful shop is quilt Essentials in Auburn, Maine which caters to both my obsessions, quilting and knitting.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

We have 2 LYS, one of which is Webs and a friendly, helpful place, and the other-well, let's just say I shall never darken their door again. The owners and their knitting gaggle are usually too busy talking and knitting to even acknowledge you or ask if you need help. I try to support local businesses, but after a few visits, I have given up. One time I had selected a book and was standing at the counter with wallet out to pay for it and no one got up from the knitting table to wait on me. I finally put the book down and walked out. Guess they don't need my dollars.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

The two yarn shops in Winter Haven Fl both have very friendly owners/ workers. I always enjoy going to both.

On the other hand, the one in Key West made me feel like I was intruding. Won't ever go there again.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

RobbiD said:


> Alas, I think things have changed. This happened to a friends M-I-L. She went into a LYS in southern WI. She is a fairly inexperienced knitter in her 60s. She was asking advice on a simple throw, in which she had dropped a stitch, and didn't know how to fix it. The owner gave her a very rude look and stated, "I don't know, I NEVER MAKE MISTAKES!" and turned her back, and walked away. My friend's M-I-L had purchased the yarn and pattern from this same LYS, and had spent quite a but of money there. When she makes mistakes now, she asks her D-I-L to bring it to me to fix. Unfortunately, we are not near enough to each other to get together for me to show her  , but she is too embarrassed to go back to the LYS.
> 
> RobbiD


I am a Wisconsinite also and have had good and some bad experiences in the local yarn stores. When I go to my favorite store I try to go on days when my favorite owner is there. Her partner is not as friendly and if I go on her days I walk out unhappy but I refuse to give up on the store. Unfortunately I think owning a yarn store is a tough business. Quality yarn can be expensive and often customers will come in to see the yarn and then go home and order on the Internet. Or if they buy yarn they look for sales or just buy one skein of luxury yarn to fondle.
My worse experience with a yarn store was when I taught a friends daughter to knit. She went home to Madison after the lesson and hit a snag and needed just a wee bit of help. And it really was just a tiny bit of help she needed when she brought it back to me two weeks later it took me less than a minute to fix. But back to the story she went to a neighborhood yarn shop for a bit of help and was not only refused but treated rudely. Fortunately she didn't give up on knitting but she won't ever go to this store even though it is in walking distance from her house. By refusing her help and being snotty they lost a life long customer. And two years later my friend is a prolific knitter and churning out hats and scarves and starting her first sweater. 
Would it kill us to be friendly and nice to each other.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I live in Indiana. The people who have shops here are very friendly and smile a lot. The only shop I've visited that wasn't friendly was in Chicago on Oak Street, We'll Keep You in Stitches. Other shop owners/employees were friendly and welcoming.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is sad that this has happened to you...these people are getting PAID to work, so why can't they put a smile on their face! Unfortunately, many people have forgotten about manners.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are ever in Middle Tennessee, you need to visit my lys....Bliss Yarn in Brentwood (a suburb of Nashville). Going there is like a visit with good friends.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been to the Lucky Ewe many times. The wound my skein into a ball and made me very happy. I live down on the coast but go to their shop at least once a year.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

mjo said:


> I am a Wisconsinite also and have had good and some bad experiences in the local yarn stores. When I go to my favorite store I try to go on days when my favorite owner is there. Her partner is not as friendly and if I go on her days I walk out unhappy but I refuse to give up on the store. Unfortunately I think owning a yarn store is a tough business. Quality yarn can be expensive and often customers will come in to see the yarn and then go home and order on the Internet. Or if they buy yarn they look for sales or just buy one skein of luxury yarn to fondle.
> My worse experience with a yarn store was when I taught a friends daughter to knit. She went home to Madison after the lesson and hit a snag and needed just a wee bit of help. And it really was just a tiny bit of help she needed when she brought it back to me two weeks later it took me less than a minute to fix. But back to the story she went to a neighborhood yarn shop for a bit of help and was not only refused but treated rudely. Fortunately she didn't give up on knitting but she won't ever go to this store even though it is in walking distance from her house. By refusing her help and being snotty they lost a life long customer. And two years later my friend is a prolific knitter and churning out hats and scarves and starting her first sweater.
> Would it kill us to be friendly and nice to each other.


The real kicker of the story is that the owners of the store are an elderly (80-ish) woman and her daughter. The owner who "never makes mistakes" is the mother! According to my friend, the daughter is even more rude. Makes you wonder how they even remain in business, doesn't it? Or why they went into business to begin with? You would think the older woman would remember that customer service is the key to keeping a business open. Oh for the good old days when customer service was important.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 7, 2014)

My shop ladies are all very accommodating and friendly, helpful people. My thoughts on the more unhappy individuals is that they would much rather be home knitting than working; with that said, one can hardly blame them for their bad attitude. I'd rather be home knitting than working myself.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

There used to be a yarn shop where I lived that was owned by a rather gruff older woman; however, her DIL who worked there was the sweetest, most helpful soul on earth. The shop closed when the elder woman passed away. Shortly after that the DIL went to work for a local gift shop. She still seemed delighted to see her old customers and she always inquired about their knitting--even offered to help at lunch time or after work. It's just the way some people are. Needless to say, she brought old customers to her new location.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 7, 2014)

My shop ladies are all very accommodating and friendly, helpful people. My thoughts on the more unhappy individuals is that they would much rather be home knitting than working; with that said, one can hardly blame them for their bad attitude. I'd rather be home knitting than working myself.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

All the LYS I've visited in Columbus, OH have been very friendly and helpful, whether they know me or not. I live within walking distance od the Yarn Shop on Kenny Rd. Definitely not good for my obsession with natural yarns. All shops have answered my questions, even when I bought my project elsewhere.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

catwoman2013 said:


> Wow - completely not like my LYS - if you're ever in central Texas, specifically New Braunfels/Gruene area, go to Lucky Ewe - LOVE LOVE LOVE them, the store, the other customers, just everything about it. SO sorry you've experienced something different - several of us customers have joked that if we ever won the lottery, we'd knock out the neighboring wall, buy out the renters next door and increase the store, adding a second sofa so we could sit-n-knit more!


Wish I'd know about this shop when I lived in San Antonio.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

some people just shouldn't be in Retail


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

I'm traveling to San Francisco to visit my son in April. He is taking me to some of the LYS while I'm there, so I'll post how the clerks treat me, hopefully well.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I do not totally agree...I too have gotten the chill in upscale shops and lys...but, here's the thing, when I refuse to go back and the store closes I am left with Walmart . Did I win or lose? I feel I have lost the luxury of getting to touch those beautiful fibers. I love seeing the colors and new fibers and samples in the stores. I do occasionally order on the Internet. It is fun but not the same. We all will do what is right for us. I would sooner put Walmart out of business


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Similar thing happened to me. I stopped at a yarn store in LLBEAN country. Those who live in Maine will know what I mean. I put several $25/each skeins of sock yarn in my basket. Now remember I had just come from the capital with $1000 from a lottery ticket. The women rushed me to purchase my yarn. It wasn't closing time either. I'm pretty sure they didn't want me to buy too much as they thought I couldn't pay for it. I was just mentioning it to some other knitter's I met last week and they told me the same thing. Not friendly at all.
> 
> And,,,, they keep all their knitting needles behind the cash register so you can't even get a close up look at them, never mind trying them or taking them out of the package.
> 
> They almost make Michael's look good. LOL


I know the LYS you are talking about. I gave them three chances to provide good customer service, each time spending more than $100. I do not know how they stay in business....must be tourists. I heard a new place opened up a few miles up the road and plan to visit it when I go to Maine next week.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

When I visited my son in Frederick, MD, last year, I went to a LYS in Brunswick. I was in the store 15 minutes and was never acknowledged until I was walking out the door!  On the other hand, I had the pleasure of visiting the LYS in downtown Frederick, The Knot House, owned by a mother and daughter. Heather, the daughter, spent some time with me explaining the difference types of wool yarn, as well different types of circulars. I didn't buy anything on that trip, but when I go back in May, I will definitely be spending some time and money at The Knot House.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

My LYS is full of helpful people. They have a knit night on Thursday for any one to come and knit and socialize. Lots of fun. The store is Genuine Purl in Chattanooga TN.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

All the LYS I've visited in Columbus, OH have been very friendly and helpful, whether they know me or not. I live within walking distance od the Yarn Shop on Kenny Rd. Definitely not good for my obsession with natural yarns. All shops have answered my questions, even when I bought my project elsewhere.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, then everyone needs to visit the friendliest and most knowledgable staff of a yarn shop in all FL. This shop in Cocoa Village (also called Old Cocoa) not far from Cape Canaveral/Cocoa Beach, is called the Knit 'n Stitch and it is phenomenal. They have staff who help, teach and smile all the time. They are participating in an Annual Yarn Crawl next weekend, and have a Knitting Cruise on schedule for next November. They host a Sunday sale monthly throughout the winter months, serving champagne and brownies!! If you are in the area, stop in!!!


----------



## marsails (Jun 27, 2013)

So sad to hear. My story is the opposite. I knitted my grandaughter's baptismal gown and the day ended with a hole in the dress. I took it to the LYS where I had bought the yarn and she said...I'll be glad to fix that for you. And she did! I'm forever grateful!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


I live in San Rafael and I wonder which store did you go to. In San Rafael, to my knowledge, there is only Dharma Trading. The people there are employees, not owners. 20 years ago they were very friendly and helpful, even if you did not buy the yarn there. Nowdays the employees do not pay attention to you until you get to the cash register with your purchase. The other store in the area (in Corte Madera) is Joann's. Same story, you only see people at the cash registers. I wish we would have a smaller, more personable store in our area....


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

When I go into a yarn shop, I make one trip around the perimeter of the store. By the time I get back to the door I can tell whether the folks are friendly, kind and willing to help or not. That makes my decision easy.....spend time and buy yarn or leave!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

that was always my experience in the San Francisco area too. So I just stopped going to yarn shops in that area. I am lucky enough to live in Reno NV, the home of Jimmy Beans Yarns.....now that is a friendly yarn shop! If anyone is ever in Reno - definately make that a must see place!


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are ever in Morgantown, WV go to The Needlecraft Barn. Cecilia, the owner will greet you with a smile, ask if you need help, advise you if you do and help with anything you need. She will even arrange private classes for you in any needlework you want to learn at a cost of $20/HR. FOR YOU BY YOUR LONESOME! one on one teaching, no joke. I LOVE my LYS!


----------



## MARILYN JACKSON (Aug 25, 2011)

I have visited the yarn store in Oberlin. The sales lady was absolutely wonderful. I am not a resident there any longer,but always stop in and make a purchase.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

flower_power said:


> It depends on the people, not the industry. There are several yarn stores near where I live. One owner is the most condescending, rude person I've ever met. At the other stores, the ladies are just the opposite. They go out of their way to be friendly & helpful.
> 
> Many people are just in the wrong jobs.


you are very right. even in other types of stores. you need to be a people person. whether you have pinched shoes, or the customer is nasty. smile,smile,smile.


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

Interesting to read all these experiences. I live in a rural part of Oregon but we are blessed with two incredibly friendly Lys. The selection of yarn is a bit limited but they will go out of their way to help you find what you want.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

For me the smile and thank you are a part of good customer service. That was what I enjoyed about the yarn store I frequented in NC when we vacation there. She always gave a discount,would help with pattern and even print a pattern to your measurements. Those are some of the things that keep people coming back.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds like they don't like what they are doing! I was visiting Las Vegas (hubby at a seminar) and went to Sin City Yarn shop (Love the name!). People there were unbelievably friendly! Nice selection of yarns and there were about 9 people in the shop - and they said it was a "bit slow". Wish we had been there longer - they have a "Sip, Sip Knit" night (wine) and have a DJ in on one night! Huge map in the back room with pins from all the places they've had visitors - Ethiopia, Switzerland, Australia, etc. Made me wish we lived there...


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

RobbiD, are you familiar with Liat Gat and KnitFreedom? Her videos are very plain and she has a video course on how to fix the top 10 knitting mistakes for $12.77. I signed up for her free newsletter and received the video on picking up dropped stitches free in my first issue.
http://knitfreedom.com/newsletter


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I love to stop at yarn stores when travelling. I have almost always found the people in them friendly - though I usually talk first. I'm also lucky that my lys in Brooklyn (Argyle in Windsor Terrace), run by a young couple, is very friendly and helpful. All my knitting friends recommend the store so they stay in business. When I'm in the Berkshires, I use to go to Twin Hearts, but they recently closed (breaking my heart). At least when I'm up there I can go to Webs, as Northampton is only an hour away. For a giant operation, they are very friendly and helpful, with comfortabl chairs up front for long-suffering husbands.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

The two yarn shops I go to the people are extremely & smile quite often. One shop is in Stroudsburg, Pa. & the other is in Honesdale, Pa.


----------



## Bettylou17 (Jul 3, 2013)

Know exactly the shop you are referring to. Not the most friendly of women there. Stopped there this past fall on my way to LLBEANS, saw the exact same yarn there that I had brought at a LYS in Portland and it was .75 more. They are an expensive shop. I live in SP and don't shop there, stop just to look maybe once a year. Also nice shop in Windham.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

We have several LYS in my area. There were a few that had no idea how important it was to be friendly and helpful. They are no longer in business. Surprise, surprise. The ones that are still in business are great. I can't say enough good things about them! I am really excited because another LYS just opened a few months ago a few miles away from me and they have great service too!


----------



## bertiesue (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah! What is it about snooty women who own/work at yarn shops? You'd think in this competitive field, you'd want repeat customers and word-of-mouth business. I am a native San Franciscan by birth (now living in Vancouver WA), and although there are many incredibly well stocked yarn shops in SF, I bought yarn mostly by shopping on line. I've been in shops where after depositing my $60 worth of yarn on the counter, all the clerk would say was "Is that all you're buying?" in a disdainful tone of voice. Another time, I was looking for an acrylic blend yarn for a charity knit and the woman said, "Oh, we don't carry any CHEAP yarn here" in a really nasty voice. I controlled my temper and said that I was knitting scarves, hats and mittens for a homeless shelter and I was pretty sure homeless people were not big on dry cleaning their handmade accessories. I NEVER went back there. 

Now there is a very friendly yarn shop in Portland OR called the Yarn Garden - the nicest workers who call out a cheerful greeting even if they are with another customer and are very helpful. There use to be a young man who worked there and he was usually knitting away when I walked in, but he was so down-to-earth. None of the people there had uppity attitudes.

Ashland OR also has a very nice yarn shop with a friendly helpful person.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

heathercheryl said:


> I have always thought if I worked in a yarn store I would be the happiest person in the world. Maybe it wears off after a while?


I worked in a yarn store for over a year and it was one of the happiest years of my life! I think there are two distinct camps with no middle ground: the owners/staff are either cold and aloof or warm, welcoming and eager to share in the excitement of knitting. One can nearly always tell which kind of shop it is after about three steps in through the door. I've made it a habit not to spend a penny in the shops that don't make me smile.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


That is so sad. Here in Elk Rapids, MI, our LYS is very friendly. We have become fast-friends.
I have been to yarn shops in Alden, Bellaire and Cedar, all with very friendly people. 
Maybe it is more of a small town thing, but I never did like being in a city for long.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

The Taos Yarn Shop on Bent Street (Taos, NM) is now Mooncat Fibers. Laurie moved on to Florida and Cathy Book is the new owner. Still a very , very welcoming place with lots of great yarn choices (and handcrafted silver and stone jewelry too). Was there last Sunday afternoon and Cathy was cordial, very helpful and made me want to return soon. There ARE friendly knit shops. The Fiber House in Sheridan Wyoming is another shop with a friendly and helpful staff. P.S. I don't work for either of those shops!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

first of all I wish I had been on the trip with you ... I love that part of the State.. born and raised in the Bay Area unfortunately I moved away and don't make it back there much at all... 
I have noticed that too... I think there are 2 extremes going on... I was very put off by the one I went to and thought that I was beneath them.. I was new and needed some answers and help.. I asked for it and got it but still felt like I wasn't good enough to shop in their shop!
Then I have been to several more.. the best are the ones that smile and make you feel welcome to brows and are there for any questions you might have.
My LYS was TOO friendly.. she gave advice away and chatted so much that I couldn't concentrate enough to make the wisest choices... I really like her as a person and am comfortable with her.. but spare time is rare and I am usually wanting to get somewhere else too..
Maybe these 'Stuck Up' LYS owners felt that too helpful was a bad idea.. and just can't figure out the happy medium


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had plans to go to the Whitmore Lake shop; just haven't made it yet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

bertiesue said:


> Yeah! What is it about snooty women who own/work at yarn shops? You'd think in this competitive field, you'd want repeat customers and word-of-mouth business. I am a native San Franciscan by birth (now living in Vancouver WA), and although there are many incredibly well stocked yarn shops in SF, I bought yarn mostly by shopping on line. I've been in shops where after depositing my $60 worth of yarn on the counter, all the clerk would say was "Is that all you're buying?" in a disdainful tone of voice. Another time, I was looking for an acrylic blend yarn for a charity knit and the woman said, "Oh, we don't carry any CHEAP yarn here" in a really nasty voice. I controlled my temper and said that I was knitting scarves, hats and mittens for a homeless shelter and I was pretty sure homeless people were not big on dry cleaning their handmade accessories. I NEVER went back there.
> 
> Now there is a very friendly yarn shop in Portland OR called the Yarn Garden - the nicest workers who call out a cheerful greeting even if they are with another customer and are very helpful. There use to be a young man who worked there and he was usually knitting away when I walked in, but he was so down-to-earth. None of the people there had uppity attitudes.
> 
> Ashland OR also has a very nice yarn shop with a friendly helpful person.


I'll have to visit the Ashland store next time I'm over there.. in the next couple of weeks.. We are going to Cosco and staying with my inlaws that live in Talent.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

My yarn store mrs moon always has a happy smile for me and always helpful.love going there hence why I'm always broke.i daren't tell hubby I've booked a lesson there ,ofcourse I'll have to do some shopping when I'm there.oh it's going to be a happy Easter.


----------



## YpsilantiNan (Jan 25, 2013)

jobikki said:


> I live in San Rafael and I wonder which store did you go to. In San Rafael, to my knowledge, there is only Dharma Trading. The people there are employees, not owners. 20 years ago they were very friendly and helpful, even if you did not buy the yarn there. Nowdays the employees do not pay attention to you until you get to the cash register with your purchase. The other store in the area (in Corte Madera) is Joann's. Same story, you only see people at the cash registers. I wish we would have a smaller, more personable store in our area....


Yes, it was Dharma. We went to Corte Madera, too, but only visited Book Passage, which is a marvelous book store. I was blown away by the number of programs they offer to their customers and the community. Great place, and it deserves to thrive. Not too many independent book stores left, sadly, but they are sure on the right track to offer things that on-line shopping simply cannot.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Fortunately we have 2 yarn shops in our town. One has a very grumpy owner and the other a very friendly one. Guess which one I use??


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Unless they have changed hands in the past three years, I recommend Trumpet Hill Fine Fibers & Accents in the Albany, NY area and The Fiber Factory in Mesa, AZ. In both stores I received courteous, friendly service. When someone engages you in conversation, makes recommendations and offers extra service you feel valued for more than just $$$. Both of these stores did that for me.

Sadly, I seem to have received more of the unfriendly, "you probably won't spend much so you're not worth my time" kind of service.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I think we all have had both good and bad experiences at LYS. There are so many factors involved...who knows what tips the scale in either direction on any given day. The LYS that are consistently user friendly will survive those that vary with the weather. I drove out of my way yesterday to check out a sale. ( My yarn diet only allows me to buy on sale and only to replace what I use.) The owner of the store could not have been nicer or more genuine. Yarns were reduced by different percentages. After we chatted a bit, she sold me everything for 40% off (the largest discount). I thanked her over and over for being so nice to me. She responded that she is nice to everyone... and I believe it. I also believe that she will maintain her store for a long time.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

My LYS has 2 wonderful ladies, mother and daughter, that own/run the shop and they are really friendly and helpful.


----------



## GWYNETH LLOYD (Jan 3, 2012)

we smile in my yarn shop


----------



## argmom1 (Jan 13, 2012)

my current favorite LYS isn't even a yarn store- but a consignment shop that has a section in the store of mostly angora and novelty yarns at 1/2 off retail.The owner is so nice I told my knitting group (and we went all together one Saturday-2 ladies ave been back too- hope there will be something left for me) and posted pix on FB. I want her to stay in business


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

The owner of my LYS never smiles to my knowledge. Thankfully she has two stores and spends most of her time in another town. The manager of my LYS, however, and her assistants, smile, call me by name, chat or not as the mood strikes us, and are all-around great folks.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The owner of my LYS is a very personable, charming, and witty person who smiles a lot. You may have found these people on an off day. Or perhaps they're always that way. But I'd say they're an exception, rather than the rule.

Hazel


----------



## grace59 (Jan 17, 2012)

I live about 35 minutes from the yarn shop that was mentioned on the original post but haven't been there. When you do come to visit go farther north, Petaluma (knitterly) Sebastapol (Balls and Skiens) and (Yarnitudes).


grandma shirley said:


> I'm traveling to San Francisco to visit my son in April. He is taking me to some of the LYS while I'm there, so I'll post how the clerks treat me, hopefully well.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


There is a yarn/fabric shop about 35 miles away from me that the owner does not smile very often and she isn't very informative. My friend and I were in there and answered most of the knitting questions she asked. The owner was not to be found. She was over in the fabric part of the shop. She likes that are better. Now my other friend works there and says it is better but she knows what I mean about the owner. BUT........a lady who use to work for this shop now has her OWN shop. Very friendly shop but I see in some of the reviews that some people didn't like her dog in the shop. 
With that said..... I guess you can't please them all.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

There is a local "wool shop" here that sounds very similar to the store discussed in the first note. You have to time your visit when the owner is on a comfort break and deal with the happier member of staff.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Yarngrandma said:


> That is astounding to me, my lys has the most pleasant people. If you ever visit Lakewood, Ohio visit River Colors Yarn Studio. They are just plain wonderful!


Well...at least one in Ohio and one in Oregon. Both my LYS (Beyond Art in Aurora, OR and Apples to Oranges in Silverton, OR) have the most wonderful people in their shops. It's truly a pleasure to shop and visit with them!


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

katiezhouse said:


> I do not totally agree...I too have gotten the chill in upscale shops and lys...but, here's the thing, when I refuse to go back and the store closes I am left with Walmart . Did I win or lose? I feel I have lost the luxury of getting to touch those beautiful fibers. I love seeing the colors and new fibers and samples in the stores. I do occasionally order on the Internet. It is fun but not the same. We all will do what is right for us. I would sooner put Walmart out of business


My feelings exactly... Sometimes (And not just LYS) I try a little harder to be friendly... Find something in common or a little compliment to break the ice and then people are more friendly. I do think in some areas where there is a lot of tourist type browsers some people get kinda comatose to people coming the door. We are going there with so much enthusiasm! To touch, feel & look at all the pretty colors that we may get a little down when we aren't greeted in the same manner.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

The yarn shops in Perth, Ontario and Smith's Falls, Ontario are great. The ladies are friendly, smile all the time, and are willing to help. I wouldn't go to a shop where they weren't friendly. At least I wouldn't give them any business.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

There are just to many unhappy, miserable people in this world taking jobs from people who would be happy for their job. Of course the workers follow the lead of the owner. It's sure not worth spending your money in places like that. I think I might have just asked why they were so miserable and just left them thinking about that.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

My LYS in San Luis Obispo, the one near the mission, has a great owner. She's very busy, runs the shop alone, but really smiled when I spent $150 on yarn and my daughter with me spent another $100. When I said I had to hurry home and knit my sweater so I could come back and buy more yarn, she actually laughed and said I sounded like a real knitter. The only reason I haven't gone back to her shop to purchase all my other yarn is that she charges almost double what I pay for the same yarn online, and that's including shipping. Since I seem to be addicted to buying yarn, I have to watch what I pay for it. But I did love how I was treated at the LYS.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

Winding Road - I know exactly the shop you mean!! Been there, won't go back though they have some lovely patterns and yarns. My cousin wanted to buy one of their patterns, which sells separately everywhere else, but was told she couldn't buy it unless she also bought the yarn! I couldn't believe it. Took her to my yarn shop in NH and the owner ordered the pattern specifically for her and called me to pick it up (cousin lives in Mass.) Such a difference in how people act with customers.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

My first yarn shop I went to were very nice to me. They taught me just about everything I know. I spent close to $1,000 a year and only bought my needles and yarn from them. The owner's name was Carolyn. She had patience with me and did lots of frogging for me and putting it back o. The needle till I learned how to do it. I was disappointed when she closed. The yarn store I go to now is usually too busy to help me. Sometimes I just go to AC Moore and get acrylic there if they don't have what I want.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

We are blessed to have the Cloverhill Yarn Shop in Catonsville, MD, where the staff is very friendly and helpful. I have enjoyed all but one of their classes. It was for a complicated hat that I would have to enlarge for myself and the instructor did not know how to help me do that. Maybe owners would be more helpful if we let them know what we expect of them. Crabbinest has got to go.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

Grannie Sandy said:


> We are blessed to have the Cloverhill Yarn Shop in Catonsville, MD, where the staff is very friendly and helpful. I have enjoyed all but one of their classes. It was for a complicated hat that I would have to enlarge for myself and the instructor did not know how to help me do that. Maybe owners would be more helpful if we let them know what we expect of them. Crabbinest has got to go.


 I will have to check that one out one day... Love the one in Eldersburg... Everyone is fun & cheerful... I also sometimes stop at the one in Brunswick when we get out that way & she is wonderful. Lots of suggestions... knows her stock inside & out.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I certainly do! There is a scarcity of yarn shops in Metro Atlanta, anyway. And the one nearest my home (approx. 15 miles) has the most unfriendly staff imaginable. They actually ignore you when you walk in. I've only been there twice and that was once too often for me! What is it with this strange (self-defeating??) phenomenon?


----------



## sandy124 (Feb 12, 2013)

I go to a wonderful knit shop in Emmaus. PA. I drive 100 miles round trip to get therefrom NJ. They are so great that I even go over for classes and to just get help when needed. Cindy (the owner) was so wonderfl to my daughter that she opened the store on the day that was closed to get her started as a knitter. Her help has paid off in a large number of sales and I really don't go anywhere else. It truly pays to give good customer service and to make people welcome in your store


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sigh -- my 2 nearest LYSes have friendly people who are all but clueless. Yarn seems to be limited to the newest fad-type yarn and things "they" like to make -- socks, shawls, baby things, cowls, ruffly yarn at nearly twice the price of the same yarns at the chains. I had to show them how to check out a yarn type on Ravelry. Lots and lots of wool. Here in Colorado, wool doesn't work so well in the warm months for me. I want cotton, bamboo, linen, etc. Never see the owners. Hours directed at those who have time during the day. I know this is a lot of whining, but I still keep trying to buy from them because I really like to see and feel yarn.


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently, visiting my son, and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn. This bothers me. I brought it up in my little knitting group, and my friends there said in their experience, that seems to be the way of women who run yarn shops. Not the friendliest (though to be fair, the ladies at the 2 yarn shops in Plymouth, MI smile occasionally.) Anyone have a theory about this?


I know what you're talking about and this is not the first time that I have heard how "un-friendly" these people are. I even asked my neighbor who is from the bay area if she had ever been to this store. She said she had and that they were always un-friendly, almost rude. We then wondered how this affected their sales numbers since there was not a welcome feeling. I'm glad that most shop people are not like this!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Bloomers said:


> Fortunately we have 2 yarn shops in our town. One has a very grumpy owner and the other a very friendly one. Guess which one I use??


I know, I know! Glen Ellyn is great too.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

We have FOUR yarn shops in Tallahassee, so we're really lucky to have such a choice. My fave is Yarn Therapy, probably the newest of the yarn shops.

Hazel


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

People are people. Some smile and others don't. It doesn't matter what profession. Just like you find good and bad people in all walks of life. Most of the time, if I smile at someone, they will smile back.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

There is only one yarn shop within driving distance from my house and that is a 50 minute drive. I don't get there often, but the women working there remember me and they are always friendly with everyone. It appears I am one of the fortunate ones to have friendly, knowledgeable yarn shop personnel. 
I did, however, visit a shop in Huntsville, AL, where I frequently stay with family. The personnel were condescending, unhelpful and unfriendly. First and last visit I'll ever make there.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe they just hate to see the yarn go?
The ladies at my LYS are so nice--always greet me by name, helpful when I'm looking for something, always thank me for making a purchase.
I'm sorry you weren't treated well.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jackye brown said:


> I certainly do! There is a scarcity of yarn shops in Metro Atlanta, anyway. And the one nearest my home (approx. 15 miles) has the most unfriendly staff imaginable. They actually ignore you when you walk in. I've only been there twice and that was once too often for me! What is it with this strange (self-defeating??) phenomenon?


Come on up I-75 to Genuine Purl in Chatt. --Kathy and the gals will soon have you sittin' and knittin' with them.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been to yarn shops in many locations, and almost all of them have had friendly staff. (They are extra friendly when I ask if I can take some pictures and write up a review on my blog. :-D). The folks at Romni Wools in Canada was my best experience with good customer service, I have to say. Very friendly and helpful. Greeted as soon as I walked in, offered a basket, etc.
I went to a shop in Bemus Point, NY a few years ago, and had a wonderful experience. I went back the next year, and it was awful! They were all sitting in a back room of the store chatting and having a good time; I couldn't see them, just hear them. Finally one of the ladies came out, because two young girls were also in there. I guess they were worried about theft. After she asked them if she could help them, she went back to the other room. I had my arms full of yarn, and the woman didn't even offer a basket etc. nor did she speak to me. She just looked at me, then went back to the other room. I looked around a bit more, and then decided I didn't like the lack of service. So I put my yarn back and left. Hello? I was ready to buy, and it's like I wasn't even there. I'll never go back. I was so disappointed, my sweetie had driven far out of the way just so I could go back to that shop!


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally have a LTS ( for the past year) and it is great. Only been there a few times but the yarn is beautiful, the place is comfortable and the woman who owns it is as helpful as she can be. If you are in Berlin, MD or Ocean City stop in . Its called A Little Bit Sheepish


----------



## Bevknitsallthetime (Mar 7, 2013)

I shop at Webs when I'm in MA and it's one of the best lys I've ever been in. Lots and lots of yarn and the sales ladies are as friendly as can be, smiles galore and knowledge of yarn they carry. So, if you're ever in western MA be sure to stop by and add to your stash.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> Come on up I-75 to Genuine Purl in Chatt. --Kathy and the gals will soon have you sittin' and knittin' with them.


I will definitely have to find my way there! Where exactly is it located?
Thank you!!


----------



## Alva (Dec 20, 2012)

The lady who 
owns my LYS is very friendly and very helpful. Well done to Hillary at Dragons Den, Wool Shop, in Kinghorn, Fife Scotland.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

We have a few very good/friendly shops in Houston: Knitting in the Loop, Nancy's Knits is very friendly but very very crowded. She has much more yarn than space so it's hard to see what all she has. Fifth Avenue Yarn in League City is my newest find. Really like the people who work there too.

when I travel, my two favorites are Webs when I'm in their neighborhood and Churchmouse on Bainbridge Island in the Seattle area.

My bucket list includes a trip to Nevada to visit Jimmy Beans in person. Have shopped online with them for quite awhile.


----------



## Janet Odell (Jul 9, 2011)

If you are ever in Erie, Pa, try the Cultured Purl...wonderful, friendly people.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We had a LYS right in our town for a number of years where the owner was so unpleasant people just stopped going there. She acted as if everyone was a potential shop lifter and discouraged the knitting group that had been meeting in the shop for the years before she bought it from staying. There went about 20 customers. The group meets at a local Barnes and Noble now.

There are two or three other shops within a reasonable drive with very nice owners, so nobody wanted to put up with that one.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You will be very welcomed at Camas Creek in Kalispell Mt. So if you are headed to Glacier National Park, it is worth a stop. Do you think it would help to mail a review to a shop owner when unhappy? Maybe the light bulb would go off. Everyone deserves a chance to improve and I always make it a habit to say if I am pleased with the service, or " some of your staff are very helpful". I am sure they start wondering who wasn't , at least I would if I had hired them. I am one that does only shop sales and they still greet me well. If I made adult sweaters etc. might be a different situation. But no one has ever turned away my purchase, or have been rude because I was buying on sale. I cannot take my budget crazy just to keep a store open. It is a shame when a store fails but maybe in this economy they were just not creative enough or in the right spot to be able to make a go of it. A business plan is the owners best friend and then friendly staff.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Nanny White said:


> I visit Torrington, CT often, my son and family live near there. I used to go to a LYS there, sadly now closed down. At first the staff were a little unfriendly, but as soon as they realised I was from the UK, and I knew my way around knitting, they were lovely. LYS's over here seem to be lovely friendly places, staff are generally kniters or crocheters themselves, and always happy to chat and make suggestions.


I don't think that says much for them, that you have to be from UK and know your way around knitting. They're exactly the type of store I would avoid, snooty and cliquish...and closed down. I see a connection.


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

I live in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota. We are so fortunate to have many yarn shops in the area. I haven't been to all of them, but all of the ones that I have been to are very helpful & friendly.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

bethnegrey said:


> Well...at least one in Ohio and one in Oregon. Both my LYS (Beyond Art in Aurora, OR and Apples to Oranges in Silverton, OR) have the most wonderful people in their shops. It's truly a pleasure to shop and visit with them!


Yay, two more for me to check out. I see a field trip with my friend Michelle!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I didn't even get a bag for my purchase at my LYS!
Whoa!


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

ok, I didn't read all the posts, but........ if I were going to drop $100 on yarn and it's a small, independent yarn shop, I would tell the person in charge WHY I changed my mind about not purchasing anything. In fact, I would likely do one of two things......
if the NICE Kim were out yarn shopping, I would simply ask the clerk who the owner was and when would (s)he be in so I could talk to them about it.
If the ASSERTIVE Kim were out yarn shopping, I'd let the unfriendly clerk ring it up and simply tell her I changed my mind due to the "atmosphere"in the store, let her UNring it and put it all away.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

My LYS closed and I really think it was poor customer service that did it in.
No one offered to help. And no smile or thank you.
When you walked in the staff was chatting to each other and never stopped to help the customer.
I don't miss it at all.


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

One of the first things that I did when I moved to Knoxville was to find my LYS. I am very fortunate to have 2 LYS. I plan my work schedule around knitting at Yarn Haven every Monday afternoon. Loopville is another gem here in Knoxville.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Doreen LaVine said:


> Well, then everyone needs to visit the friendliest and most knowledgable staff of a yarn shop in all FL. This shop in Cocoa Village (also called Old Cocoa) not far from Cape Canaveral/Cocoa Beach, is called the Knit 'n Stitch and it is phenomenal. They have staff who help, teach and smile all the time. They are participating in an Annual Yarn Crawl next weekend, and have a Knitting Cruise on schedule for next November. They host a Sunday sale monthly throughout the winter months, serving champagne and brownies!! If you are in the area, stop in!!!


I just went to this shop and it is wonderful! They wound my purchase into cakes. I haven't had a shop do this for me before. What a pleasure to spend money there!


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Impatient where are the shops around in New England I havent found any.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

myrum46 said:


> I live in the Twin Cities area of Minnesota. We are so fortunate to have many yarn shops in the area. I haven't been to all of them, but all of the ones that I have been to are very helpful & friendly.


We visit the Cities yearly, and I have yet to find a good yarn store. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to go to a yarn shop in St Petersburg , FL where the owner was just downright nasty to customers. Lord help you if you dared to ask a question. 
She'd lecture you about not knowing enough about knitting to make the correct yarn choice, pattern, etc. The shop was pretty uninspiring with dated patterns and limited yarn selection. I think she stayed in business since she was the only yarn shop in town and there was, at the time, no Michael's or JoAnn's. 

There's another shop in Sarasota that has amazing helpful employees, fabulous yarn, a wonderful selection of needles, kits, accessories. But the owner is also a nasty witch. I was once overcharged $6 on a skein of yarn. When I politely asked for a refund or in store credit she went ballistic. In front of a store full of shoppers the woman stood there and yelled at me about yarn prices going up and having to change prices on older yarn to pay for new yarn....What? A huge scene over $6 when my bill was $250? 
The store is ALWAYS busy, has expanded several times so it's obviously sucessful. My knitting buddies have all had similar experiences to mine and we've decided that she's able to get away with her bad behavior because she has a "captive audience" with no real competition.


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I walked past a LYS every sunday after the service. I stopped in a few times, overriding hubby who just wanted to go to breakfast. I commented that I walked past every week to whomever was there. Not a single comment. A group of ladies at work at a table, not one looked up. Not a word about when new things come in, not a word about what was going on at the table. Not an invitation to sit in or come to another group. They relocated to another part of the city.

I drove to a LYS about 40 minutes from my house because they were supposed to be nice and helpful. They acted like I was interrupting their knitting circle when I tried to pay. I purchased materials for a sweater, and I brought a skirt I was finishing to ask how to keep the waist area from stretching out. They just sniffed and said to sew in a casing and elastic.

There is a LYS about 10 minutes from my house. Very hard to find. A tiny sign in a breezeway area between parking lots in a strip mall. The shop is upstairs, down a long hall with a lot of locked doors. Open limited hours. I went there with a spiral "cardigan" pattern. They did not have the recommended yarn, and I asked if they had something suitable. she just waved in a general area. They only had 1 or 2 skeins of any particular color. They did not offer to order or tell me if this was normal for them, or offer any assistance.

The LYS by mo hubby's office is about 45 minutes away. They are always doing inventory and never have blocking wires. Want you to sign up for a 30 minute knitting "class" if you have any questions, and generally spend their time being busy around you. Not very welcoming or conducive to dreaming about what to purchase.

The LYS by my daughter's college is about an hour from us. Very limited hours. I was aghast when there was a big spread about how this woman was so nice and helpful to college "debs" who came to her store. She sure wasn't nice to the mom who was paying tuition and the bill for one of her "debs"

I am glad that my stash is pretty much replenished by gifts.


----------



## heathercheryl (Jan 24, 2014)

hasamod41 said:


> I was taught to knit a 6 I only made flat things. when I was 17 I wanted to knit a pullover and sweater for school. I went into a yarn shop and asked the wonderful proprietor if she would help. If she wouldn't have been so nice I NEVER would have gone back and she would have lost valuable costumer since I knitted manny more sweater. But she was the owner. I wonder if those people are the owners or just worker. Owners don't want to lose business, Not even from a 17 year old. Today I'm 72 so maybe things have changed. I wonder what other KPers experience is. And opinions of course.


What a nice tribute to the owner of that yarn shop! :thumbup: I think anyone who works in a yarn shop should love knitting (or crochet) and want to get everyone knitting too!


----------



## Veggiequeen (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are ever near White River Junction in VT, make a point to stop in to White River Yarns. You will be greeted by big cozy chairs filled with women who stop in to knit for a bit, perhaps helping one another on a project. There's a coffee pot available and on one of the two times I stopped in, donuts. The helpful owner greets you with a smile and is full of helpful information. These women knit hats and scarfs for the needy in their spare time. I so enjoyed my first trip there, that my husband willing drove me 2 hours for a visit during a recent VT vacation. He's even figured out that next year when we go to VT, we'll take a slight detour on our way north rather than spend the total of 4 hours in the car to come back midweek. This is a wonderful shop, owned by a woman who loves what she does and is truly appreciative of her customers. Check out her web page and Facebook page.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

One of our LYS offers discounts according to the amount you purchase. To help my friend get larger discounts, I would toss my yarn in with her purchases and then give her cash. It didn't occur to me that I was also getting the discount! One day the owner walked passed me and said "Can I help you find something? Oh never mind, it's you and you never buy anything." I went home, gathered all my yarn from that store and returned on the owners day off where I had my favorite clerk add that to my account. That month I won a $25.00 gift certificate for being their top customer.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

One of our LYS offers discounts according to the amount you purchase. To help my friend get larger discounts, I would toss my yarn in with her purchases and then give her cash. It didn't occur to me that I was also getting the discount! One day the owner walked passed me and said "Can I help you find something? Oh never mind, it's you and you never buy anything." I went home, gathered all my yarn from that store and returned on the owners day off where I had my favorite clerk add that to my account. That month I won a $25.00 gift certificate for being their top customer.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

One of our LYS offers discounts according to the amount you purchase. To help my friend get larger discounts, I would toss my yarn in with her purchases and then give her cash. It didn't occur to me that I was also getting the discount! One day the owner walked passed me and said "Can I help you find something? Oh never mind, it's you and you never buy anything." I went home, gathered all my yarn from that store and returned on the owners day off where I had my favorite clerk add that to my account. That month I won a $25.00 gift certificate for being their top customer.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if it goes with the territory to not smile. I'm in Fl. near the Orlando area and found a wonderful yarn shop. I'd planned on buying a considerable amt. of yarn but the gal there that day was so grouchy and 'curt' I refused. I don't need that kind of treatment. I didn't buy.
On an opposite 'note', I have a shop near me at home and the owners are wonderful. Helpful, smiley, etc. Plus when I visit my daughter in Milwaukee, she shows me different shops there and have always been treated very courteous with smiles. Plus I've then bought a considerable amt. of very upscale yarn. Smiles=sales! Take note yarn shop owners!


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I was just discussing this topic last night w/a knitting friend. We'd gone to several ys & we've decided that we'll never return to one of them. Not only were the people there not friendly, but they were on your heels the entire time we were in the shop. We felt very uncomfortable. So, as I said, that shop will now be deleted from our list of shops to visit in the future!


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

Jimmy Beans in Reno, NV is the greatest and a must visit if you are there. Nice to have something to take home rather than losing all your money gambling. Their online service is tops ,too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Bummy said:


> We visit the Cities yearly, and I have yet to find a good yarn store. Any suggestions? Thanks


One yarn shop locator is

http://www.americasknitting.com/map.php

You click on the state you are interested in and they list the cities with yarn shops. When you click on the town, you will get the name and address of the store.

Another similar site is

http://www.knitmap.com/

There are some more. I put "find yarn shops in the US" and that is where these sites appeared.

At least it is a start in finding shops. I did note that a couple of towns where I know there are yarn stores were not listed, so you may want to put "yarn store townname state" in the search box to double check.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Let's be charitable and assume they're bad tempered because they would rather be knitting... (I'm not usually so charitable - must be having a Pollyanna moment... Ha!)


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> One yarn shop locator is
> 
> http://www.americasknitting.com/map.php
> 
> ...


THANKS!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

YpsilantiNan said:


> I was in San Francisco recently.... and one day my cousin and I drove up to San Rafael to go to a yarn store, one that has a very large selection of yarns and fabrics. We were in the store for at least an hour, and in all that time, the 2 women running the place didn't smile at all. Not even when I bought over $100 worth of yarn......


Possibly you struck them on a bad day! We all have those from time to time. Or perhaps the customer that left right before you both arrived was really difficult...


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bummy said:


> We visit the Cities yearly, and I have yet to find a good yarn store. Any suggestions? Thanks


Here is a link to the Minnesota Knitters Guild Yarn Directory
https://www.knitters.org/free-resources/yarn-shop-directory

What part of the Cities do you visit? Some of my favorites are Steven Be's, Depth of Field, The Yarnery, Needlework Unlimited, & Amazing Threads. Also Darn Knit Anyway in Stillwater. Ingebretsen's Scandinavian Gifts on Lake Street has a small, but nice yarn dept. There are others that I am not familiar with. A couple of yarn shops in the area have closed recently & may still be on the list, so you should probably call first. Good luck!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

myrum46 said:


> Here is a link to the Minnesota Knitters Guild Yarn Directory
> https://www.knitters.org/free-resources/yarn-shop-directory
> 
> What part of the Cities do you visit? Some of my favorites are Steven Be's, Depth of Field, The Yarnery, Needlework Unlimited, & Amazing Threads. Also Darn Knit Anyway in Stillwater. Ingebretsen's Scandinavian Gifts on Lake Street has a small, but nice yarn dept. There are others that I am not familiar with. A couple of yarn shops in the area have closed recently & may still be on the list, so you should probably call first. Good luck!


My husband is a Minnesota guy, so we come for the Twins games - (our black lab Torii Hunter! Our old lab - Kirby Puckett) I drive all over while he's watching the games! I love ingebretsens ( they have Norweigan Gytost). They have Dale yarn, too!
Thanks, I'll check them out 
I appreciate your help.
There's a great stained glass warehouse in ST Paul, if anybody does glass!
JRing Glass on Territorial Rd


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Veggiequeen said:


> If you are ever near White River Junction in VT, make a point to stop in to White River Yarns. You will be greeted by big cozy chairs filled with women who stop in to knit for a bit, perhaps helping one another on a project. There's a coffee pot available and on one of the two times I stopped in, donuts. The helpful owner greets you with a smile and is full of helpful information. These women knit hats and scarfs for the needy in their spare time. I so enjoyed my first trip there, that my husband willing drove me 2 hours for a visit during a recent VT vacation. He's even figured out that next year when we go to VT, we'll take a slight detour on our way north rather than spend the total of 4 hours in the car to come back midweek. This is a wonderful shop, owned by a woman who loves what she does and is truly appreciative of her customers. Check out her web page and Facebook page.


Veggie, there's a yarn shop opening in Niantic on Main St. soon--


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that bad customer service or good is not selective of a yarn shop. There are businesses everywhere that have good and/or bad service. It's just like there are good employees and not so good. I'm near two year shops. I frequent both but don't hang out with the regulars who sit and do their craft and hang out together. Both owners are successful and have always welcomed me and helped me when I've asked for it. .
I've had great customer service at Walmart and I've been there when I was treated rudely. I guess my point is you can't put this kind of thing in a box if ya know what I mean.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Hope you know how lucky you are to have a hubby that will do that! Last time we went to NH, friends of our's couldn't believe that my hubby wouldn't stop in 1 of 2 places that I'd wanted to stop at. And they were on the way home!


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

My husband will stop at yarn stores on trips we take but won't step one foot into a mall with me!!!


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

My hubby won't go shopping @ malls either!


----------



## mksnowva (Jun 2, 2013)

I would be in heaven to be surrounded by yarn each day, I hope I wouldn't give it away!


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

I would love to own a yarn shop! One friend & I talked about it, but I think she thought I was nuts! Oh well....I can dream!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I also think it would be wonderful to own or worn in a yarn shop.


----------



## Irma Vazquez (Oct 28, 2013)

I guess they don't like crochet or any crafts as it is, if i work in a yarn store i be the happiest, as it is when i see someone with something crochet my eyes follow and sometimes i complement, or ask questions. well they need to crochet to be out of stress. LOL God bless them anyways.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I've not worked in a yarn store, but I think it is easy to romanticize the experience. People are there to work, albeit in an environment in which we like to play. It has to be physically and emotionally taxing. I'm playing "devil's advocate" but, there are the shelves and bins that have to be kept tidy, customer after customer who just had to just "see" this one and just had to "touch" that one. Endless dropped stitches to pick up while the customer is chatting and laughing in the other direction. Countless people who came to just "pick your brain", all the time with a smile on their face. Offending people who insist they bought the yarn they are now wanting to return, "just last week", and no, they no longer have the receipt....when you know that yarn has be discontinued for at least 6 mo, and no, we never did carry that colorway. I've heard all this around me in the stores and often wonder how the sales/owners/managers make it through the day. And what about all those hours on your feet, bending, reaching, lifting, and unpacking? And then guess what? At the end of the day they get to go home, cook dinner and clean up their own homes. Try to look at it from all perspectives, think about what you have to do when you are at work...while there is never an excuse for rudeness, maybe we can cut some slack here? What do you think? Have I stirred things up too much?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

linzers said:


> I've not worked in a yarn store, but I think it is easy to romanticize the experience. People are there to work, albeit in an environment in which we like to play. It has to be physically and emotionally taxing. I'm playing "devil's advocate" but, there are the shelves and bins that have to be kept tidy, customer after customer who just had to just "see" this one and just had to "touch" that one. Endless dropped stitches to pick up while the customer is chatting and laughing in the other direction. Countless people who came to just "pick your brain", all the time with a smile on their face. Offending people who insist they bought the yarn they are now wanting to return, "just last week", and no, they no longer have the receipt....when you know that yarn has be discontinued for at least 6 mo, and no, we never did carry that colorway. I've heard all this around me in the stores and often wonder how the sales/owners/managers make it through the day. And what about all those hours on your feet, bending, reaching, lifting, and unpacking? And then guess what? At the end of the day they get to go home, cook dinner and clean up their own homes. Try to look at it from all perspectives, think about what you have to do when you are at work...while there is never an excuse for rudeness, maybe we can cut some slack here? What do you think? Have I stirred things up too much?


I think you have a point there.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

You speak well.... Having just closed my own business and am now retired from SUE'S PINS & NEEDLES, drapery workroom and upholstery shop. I ran a retail business, did design consults as an interior decorator and all aspects of fabrication. Owning your own business is all consuming. I loved all aspects of it and enjoyed the creative bent I have to please each and every client. But you are still dealing with people and there are just some you are not going to please.

I had to put specific contacts into place and always tried to communicate so as not to miss something. But guess what. .. I'm one of those humans too!

I'd do it all over again. .. it sure is nice to be your own boss. But it's certainly not romantic!



linzers said:


> I've not worked in a yarn store, but I think it is easy to romanticize the experience. People are there to work, albeit in an environment in which we like to play. It has to be physically and emotionally taxing. I'm playing "devil's advocate" but, there are the shelves and bins that have to be kept tidy, customer after customer who just had to just "see" this one and just had to "touch" that one. Endless dropped stitches to pick up while the customer is chatting and laughing in the other direction. Countless people who came to just "pick your brain", all the time with a smile on their face. Offending people who insist they bought the yarn they are now wanting to return, "just last week", and no, they no longer have the receipt....when you know that yarn has be discontinued for at least 6 mo, and no, we never did carry that colorway. I've heard all this around me in the stores and often wonder how the sales/owners/managers make it through the day. And what about all those hours on your feet, bending, reaching, lifting, and unpacking? And then guess what? At the end of the day they get to go home, cook dinner and clean up their own homes. Try to look at it from all perspectives, think about what you have to do when you are at work...while there is never an excuse for rudeness, maybe we can cut some slack here? What do you think? Have I stirred things up too much?


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

You speak well.... Having just closed my own business and am now retired from SUE'S PINS & NEEDLES, drapery workroom and upholstery shop. I ran a retail business, did design consults as an interior decorator and all aspects of fabrication. Owning your own business is all consuming. I loved all aspects of it and enjoyed the creative bent I have to please each and every client. But you are still dealing with people and there are just some you are not going to please.

I had to put specific contacts into place and always tried to communicate so as not to miss something. But guess what. .. I'm one of those humans too!

I'd do it all over again. .. it sure is nice to be your own boss. But it's certainly not romantic!



linzers said:


> I've not worked in a yarn store, but I think it is easy to romanticize the experience. People are there to work, albeit in an environment in which we like to play. It has to be physically and emotionally taxing. I'm playing "devil's advocate" but, there are the shelves and bins that have to be kept tidy, customer after customer who just had to just "see" this one and just had to "touch" that one. Endless dropped stitches to pick up while the customer is chatting and laughing in the other direction. Countless people who came to just "pick your brain", all the time with a smile on their face. Offending people who insist they bought the yarn they are now wanting to return, "just last week", and no, they no longer have the receipt....when you know that yarn has be discontinued for at least 6 mo, and no, we never did carry that colorway. I've heard all this around me in the stores and often wonder how the sales/owners/managers make it through the day. And what about all those hours on your feet, bending, reaching, lifting, and unpacking? And then guess what? At the end of the day they get to go home, cook dinner and clean up their own homes. Try to look at it from all perspectives, think about what you have to do when you are at work...while there is never an excuse for rudeness, maybe we can cut some slack here? What do you think? Have I stirred things up too much?


----------



## Irma Vazquez (Oct 28, 2013)

yes, i can understand your point, but a smile is so easy to give, every once in a while. yea you get tired standing up, yes they make a mess, but if we didn't buy yarn, they would not be a store and they would have no job. just thinking out loud, did not mean to offend anyone. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

missyern said:


> I have been to the Lucky Ewe many times. The wound my skein into a ball and made me very happy. I live down on the coast but go to their shop at least once a year.


Love the gang at Lucky Ewe, but don't get there as often as I'd like.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

P.S. Lucky Ewe is in Gruene, Texas, halfway between San Antonio and Austin.
P.P.S.
One of our knitting group is moving to Salt Lake City, UT. No one has mentioned any yarn stores there.
Does anyone have recommendations, either pro or con?








Thanks


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

A while back hubby took me up to Leamington Spa where there is yarn warehouse (drool). I bought quite a bit of wool and had to ask some questions and the staff couldn't have been friendlier, or more helpful. Then When I went to pay I had a lovely smile from the assistant and a promise that if I needed any help at all, not to hesitate to phone them. That's what I call service.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

We went up to Omaha, Nebr. to pick up an e-bay purchase and took a moment to check on their knit shop. Oh, WOW! "Personal Threads", on the second floor of an unassuming building, has a two-story window that floods everything with real light, One can enjoy the beauties of nuances of color as they really are. More dreamy yarn kinds of things than I knew about,,,and the warmest, most informed and helpful staff one could ever wish to meet! If you are in the mid-west...or just passing through...Check out Personal Threads!


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

My local lys is litterally just around the corner from me, and every time I've gone in there I've been greeted with a smile and friendly faces. I'm not in there very often due to finances, but I always feel welcomed. There's another shop a few towns over that I've been in a couple times and not really gotten the "friendly" vibe in, but it's not been bad enough that I wouldn't go back - they were professional at least. I also recently travelled for work and on my way home passed a little yarn shop (had passed on way there and planned it so I could stop on way home) - I stopped in a was greeted with smiles from the two proprieters (and a sniff by the resident greeter, a dog who they said was a bit upset because her regular best buddy human wasn't there that day...lol), but the other ladies who were sitting around working on projects didn't even smile at me. I didn't see anything to purchase, but the two proprieters still smiled and were very pleasant.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Visited Knit and Stitch in Bethesda, Maryland while home for my sis's hip surgery 14 mos. ago. Needed some "peace-making" stuff to do. Found these folk to be absolutely lovely. Upon returning to Missouri, I was unable to get what I needed and ended up calling K & S who mailed me just what I wanted! Plan to visit them in2 weeks when I go home again. Thanks, K & S for being so kind to a drop-in questioner.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

SOC, come on over to Bethesda, Maryland, to Knit and Stitch: just 1/2 block West of Wisconsin Ave. , for a wonderful surprise: great selections, friendly, knowledgeable staff, happy to help and answer questions, and yes, they put your purchase in a bag!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

We're so lucky in Kansas City. We have an abundance of great, friendly, helpful LYS, including the fabulous Yarn Barn in nearby Lawrence. But we used to have two LYS where the staff were snooty and unfriendly. Both went out of business, however, while these others are flourishing. You'd think anyone who went into business would know that friendly, helpful customer service is the essence of retail success.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

riggy said:


> A while back hubby took me up to Leamington Spa where there is yarn warehouse (drool). I bought quite a bit of wool and had to ask some questions and the staff couldn't have been friendlier, or more helpful. Then When I went to pay I had a lovely smile from the assistant and a promise that if I needed any help at all, not to hesitate to phone them. That's what I call service.


Where, where, where? I live in Coventry, only a few miles from Leamington, and have never heard of it!! Do you the name of the place?


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Busy girl said:


> My LYS (which is a bit too close to me!) is filled with friendly people! How sad that these places seem to be lacking the basics of customer service.


Mine too! Knitch in Delafield, Wisconsin.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

There are many people who write, "I have this wonderful LYS in my home town."
And where is there home town? In hiding.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

My LYS is in Hanover, Massachusetts, USA


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Linda, love the Yarn Barn. Lots of neat classes offered.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Where I live there are only two yarn shops that are both about a half hour away from me...each in different cities/states...across the bridge (as we like to call it here.) When I first started knitting several years ago, I went to the one shop in the more "upscale" neighborhood. The sales clerk didn't say hello and didn't ask if she could help me. When I asked her a question she spoke to me very condescendingly and acted as though I was an idiot. She then walked away and started chatting with two women who it was clear were regular shoppers there. I did purchase from her because I didn't know of the other yarn shop.

Since then, I learned of the other shop (the one people would maybe classify as not as "upscale" ). From the moment I walked in I was treated with a very friendly and helpful attitude. When I told the sales lady that I was making fingerless mitts for all the girls/women in the family for Christmas (9 pair) she started dragging out patterns, yarns and samples. She was wonderful and I ended up buying six skeins of yarn that night. I've been back many times and always have gotten the same kind of help. 

I decided one day to try the other shop again...thinking maybe I just hit a bad salesperson on a bad day. Again I was treated as though I was a second class citizen. I left that day without buying anything. And I won't be back! I'll stick with the small, friendly shop across the bridge!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

BonnieMcC said:


> Where I live there are only two yarn shops that are both about a half hour away from me...each in different cities/states...across the bridge (as we like to call it here.) When I first started knitting several years ago, I went to the one shop in the more "upscale" neighborhood. The sales clerk didn't say hello and didn't ask if she could help me. When I asked her a question she spoke to me very condescendingly and acted as though I was an idiot. She then walked away and started chatting with two women who it was clear were regular shoppers there. I did purchase from her because I didn't know of the other yarn shop.
> 
> Since then, I learned of the other shop (the one people would maybe classify as not as "upscale" ). From the moment I walked in I was treated with a very friendly and helpful attitude. When I told the sales lady that I was making fingerless mitts for all the girls/women in the family for Christmas (9 pair) she started dragging out patterns, yarns and samples. She was wonderful and I ended up buying six skeins of yarn that night. I've been back many times and always have gotten the same kind of help.
> 
> I decided one day to try the other shop again...thinking maybe I just hit a bad salesperson on a bad day. Again I was treated as though I was a second class citizen. I left that day without buying anything. And I won't be back! I'll stick with the small, friendly shop across the bridge!


Yarn shop "Attitude" comes up a lot on this forum. I greet it and with a warm smile and maybe a little humor. The attitude usually melts a bit. I think some people feel more secure putting up walls of protection against anything that is unknown. 
We are not wanting to be their friends. We are looking for service. They are in a service industry and don't seem to get it.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Kernan.....how long ago were you @ Yarn Barn? It's since gone out of business. The only shop in Hanover now is Yarn's End. I've come to know the owner.....a really sweet woman-very helpful. Shop has the higher priced yarns that you can't get in AC Moore/Michaels, etc.. She offers different kinds of classes as well, but no quilting etc.. Exclusively knitting/crocheting.....NICE!!!!!!
I went to the Yarn Barn myself & liked it, but that was years ago. Not sure how long they've been out of business. I think they also had a knitting guild there, if I'm not mistaken? ARe you from these parts originally?


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Mrs. B88, I'm from Maryland, originally, but have moved around. The Yarn Barn I visited was in Lawrence, Ks. A friend spent 2 days there last weekend to do a weaving workshop, if I got her message correctly. (Loved my visits to your state, in the past!)


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh, I thought you had been to the one here in Ma.. Happy to hear that you liked your visits here......hope our citizens were nice to you?!!!


----------



## Magnusmum (Mar 25, 2014)

I count myself as fortunate. My local yarn store is more than 50 miles away and well worth the visit. They carry the best yarns and are the friendliest group of people who bend over backwards to help you. They are featured in Vogue so if you are ever in Southern Oregon in the beautiful town of Ashland visit the yarn store on the Plaza, you cannot miss it. It is impressive and a great place to spend an hour or two.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

kernan said:


> Mrs. B88, I'm from Maryland, originally, but have moved around. The Yarn Barn I visited was in Lawrence, Ks. A friend spent 2 days there last weekend to do a weaving workshop, if I got her message correctly. (Loved my visits to your state, in the past!)


There is also a Yarn Barn in San Antonio.


----------



## Charliebrown529 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yarn & Y'all. There is a new yarn shop in Greenville, SC. They have only been open for a couple of weeks. I have only been once, but they were very helpful and friendly. There is a small selection of some lovely yarns. They are expecting more, and new, yarns. I can imagine this place growing and growing. They offer knit-along and crochet-along events and classes of all kinds. Check them out on Facebook. 

600 Laurens Rd, Suite C
Greenville, South Carolina

(864) 239-2222

Open hours: 10:00 am - 5:00 pm
Yarn & Y'all
Local yarn shop in Greenville South Carolina, offering upscale yarns, instruction and assistance in knit & crochet and a local yarn community.

www.yarnandyall.com


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

YES! Enjoyed every place we went in Mass. My BF in high school took me to her auntie's B & B in East Lynn..over the Labor Day week-end that included the hurricane that took off the steeple of Boston's Old North Church. A blazing welcome; Lots of fun!


----------

